# Greece 28-30 Sep



## GreekMaster (Sep 27, 2013)

Panathinaikos is playing at home against Asteras Tripolis in one of the most interesting matches of this weekend. First of all i would like to notice that i like the odds on the guests. Panathinaikos until now (in its games at Leoforos Alexandras Stadium) has 2 wins (against Panaitolikos 2-0 and OFI 1-0) and an 1-1 draw against Veroia. The two wins of Panathinaikos came as the opponents played with 10 men (Darlas for Panaitolikos and Sarzigia for OFI).
I have watched a lot of Super League matches via the NOVA (the channel which broadcasts the Super League) and i can support that i do not like the way that Panathinaikos choose to play. Panathinaikos has a lot of young players and some foreign playes who are not so well known. For instance Berg, Atzagoun, Figeroa, Nano, Mendez are not something special and can not make the difference (i have to mention that i read good reports for Pranic). Sindefeld who came from Paok can give solution to the defence as he has the experience. On Wednesday Panathinaikos won Ergotelis by 2-1 (with a late goal) for the competition of Greek Cup. The latest transfer Klonaridis ex player of AEK (who was playing the last year in France) was one the scorer. Unfortunately due to job obligations i did not watch this match but i was informed that Panathinaikos play full attack.
For sure Panathinaikos will play without Marinakis (he is injured) and Atzagoun (he is in Nigeria for personal reasons). According to news the head coach Anastasiou (who for his first time is his career coaches a soccer club-that means that he is unexperienced) will choose for the first squad Dinas (in the start of the last seazon was a 2nd division player) and Klonaridis. Lagos will play instead of Mendez and Nano probably will start the match against Xouxoumis. Spiropoulos or Triantafillopoulos will replace the absence of Marinakis (all of thema are very young players and no so experienced- under other circumanstances i am not so sure that there a slight possibility to be in the roster of such a historical club).
Asteras on the other hand with 9 points is in the 3rd place of standings behind the favorites for the title Olympiacos (13) and Paok (12).

Asteras Tripolis is a club with many players coming from the Latin America.
On wednesday played against Chania in Tripolis for the competion of Greek Cup without winning ( i can not take under serious consideration this result since a lot surprizes in such competinions not only in Greece but in whole Europe take place).
Balares and Grazini (very quality player) faced some problems in the start of the week but are expected to participate in the match against Panathinaikos.
In the last game against Kallonis Asteras played pretty well and won quite easil by 2-0. Asteras tryies to have the ball possesion and to create chances for goal/s.
The disadvantage for Asteras (this year and until now) is that Perone (Kalloni) and Oyios (in a club in Israel) are not member of the team.
The truth is that this seazons Panathinaikos has to work hard to win any opponent. No one is afraid of playing against one the biggest soccer clubs of Greece.
Asteras Tripolis has a better and experienced coach named Tsiolis. Has better and experienced greek players than Panathinaikos (Pipinis, Bakasetas, Zaradoukas (did not play with Kalloni), Kodoes etc). Asteras has good foreing players (for example Goian is the leader of the National Team of Romania, the goalkeeper is member of the national team of Venezuela). Also Grazzini is a very quality players (the problems is that can not play in the same level for the whole duration of a game. De Blasis has shown in Greece what deserves. Balares has the will to offer to the club and is a good header. Ousero, Navaro, Kafa are players who can not be ignored.
Asteras has more solutions from Panathinaikos and i think that in general is better team than Panathinaikos.

At th home aways matches Asteras counts a draw against Platanias in Crete (for the biggest part of the game Asteras was playing with 10 men but managed to score and to take the draw), a draw against OFI (Asteras deserved to win but OFI has the luck).
I expect that Asteras will create chances for a goal/s. I think that is more team than Panathinaikos withe better players and more solutions on the bench.

I WILL BET ON ASTERAS SIDE. I LIKE +0.25


----------



## banirost (Sep 29, 2013)

GreekMaster said:


> Panathinaikos is playing at home against Asteras Tripolis in one of the most interesting matches of this weekend. First of all i would like to notice that i like the odds on the guests. Panathinaikos until now (in its games at Leoforos Alexandras Stadium) has 2 wins (against Panaitolikos 2-0 and OFI 1-0) and an 1-1 draw against Veroia. The two wins of Panathinaikos came as the opponents played with 10 men (Darlas for Panaitolikos and Sarzigia for OFI).
> I have watched a lot of Super League matches via the NOVA (the channel which broadcasts the Super League) and i can support that i do not like the way that Panathinaikos choose to play. Panathinaikos has a lot of young players and some foreign playes who are not so well known. For instance Berg, Atzagoun, Figeroa, Nano, Mendez are not something special and can not make the difference (i have to mention that i read good reports for Pranic). Sindefeld who came from Paok can give solution to the defence as he has the experience. On Wednesday Panathinaikos won Ergotelis by 2-1 (with a late goal) for the competition of Greek Cup. The latest transfer Klonaridis ex player of AEK (who was playing the last year in France) was one the scorer. Unfortunately due to job obligations i did not watch this match but i was informed that Panathinaikos play full attack.
> For sure Panathinaikos will play without Marinakis (he is injured) and Atzagoun (he is in Nigeria for personal reasons). According to news the head coach Anastasiou (who for his first time is his career coaches a soccer club-that means that he is unexperienced) will choose for the first squad Dinas (in the start of the last seazon was a 2nd division player) and Klonaridis. Lagos will play instead of Mendez and Nano probably will start the match against Xouxoumis. Spiropoulos or Triantafillopoulos will replace the absence of Marinakis (all of thema are very young players and no so experienced- under other circumanstances i am not so sure that there a slight possibility to be in the roster of such a historical club).
> Asteras on the other hand with 9 points is in the 3rd place of standings behind the favorites for the title Olympiacos (13) and Paok (12).
> ...



GreekMaster your post is complete. I think it will be a close match and both teams will be satisfied with a split.
Final score 0:0 or 1:1


----------



## banirost (Sep 29, 2013)

_*PAS Giannina - Xanthi*_
Both teams have been struggling for goals lately. They have 5 matches in a row where either they or their opponents have not scored in their matches, while Xanthi have 6/6 if you add the cup to the mix. 
We will go with *Under 2.5* with odds 1.55+

_

_


----------



## banirost (Sep 30, 2013)

banirost said:


> _*PAS Giannina - Xanthi*_
> Both teams have been struggling for goals lately. They have 5 matches in a row where either they or their opponents have not scored in their matches, while Xanthi have 6/6 if you add the cup to the mix.
> We will go with *Under 2.5* with odds 1.55+


Unfortunately, PAS won 2-1. Xanthi played with a player down during 2nd half.


----------

